# eclipse + eclipsME funkst nicht



## papst (6. Mrz 2005)

Tachchen 

Ich bin gerade dabei mich etwas in die J2MEProgrammierung einzulesen und würde gern mit eclipse entwickeln aber ich komme einfach nicht vorran ... im moment haktes an eclipsME ich bekomme das einfach nicht eingerichtet ....

kann mir jemand erklären wie ich zu meinem ersten MIDlet komme ?

danke und gruß 

rené


----------



## Gast (21. Mrz 2005)

Hallo
Da gibts auf den Developer-Seiten von IBM ein kleines Tutorial (ca 20 Seiten). Es beginnt mit der Installation von Eclipse und ExlipseME und endet mit der Ausführung eines HelloWorld-Midlets im WTK-Emulator. Leider hab ich den Link im Moment nicht zur Hand. 
Gruss


----------



## NeroX (21. Mrz 2005)

Beschäftige mich auch seit gestern mit ecliopseME.
Auf der Seite von den Entwicklern ist eigentlich eine Schritt für Schritt Erklährung, wie man das als Update installiert.
Bei mir hat es geklappt.

Oder gabs an einem späteren Punkt Probleme?


----------

